# Spring Hill ACL bottle



## jsnyder (May 21, 2014)

I recently purchased a six pack of these bottles. They are 7 1/2 OZ and were bottled in Newark, Ohio by the Spring Hill Bottling company. The ACL picture is neat and is of a country side in green and white colors. The back of the bottle reads "Delicious and refreshing beverage 7 1/2 ozs". I couldn't find much to compare it to on ebay but the Kovels website priced it at $35.00 in 1997. Just wondering if anyone has seen these and/or has any input. Thanks


----------



## bubbas dad (May 21, 2014)

I haven't seen this bottle but in my opinion kovels is usually way off the mark on acls. it's a nice bottle but I never had any luck with kovels


----------



## jsnyder (May 22, 2014)

Thanks I thought the same thing. Appreciate it


----------



## sunrunner (May 25, 2014)

for small towns 7.oo to 15oo busks,seems o.k.not maney veriants with them.


----------



## jsnyder (May 25, 2014)

Ok. i paid $10 for the six pack so I'm excited


----------



## jays emporium (Jun 1, 2014)

I see those at antique malls all over.  I thought it would be a good bottle but they are pretty common.


----------

